# Sticky  Pictures and Reports of the WUS Sinn Factory Tour, 2007-02-23



## Crusader

O.k. guys, we are slowly getting back from an excellent day at the Sinn factory. ;-) 

Many thanks to Mr. Lothar Schmidt, owner and CEO of Sinn Spezialuhren, Ms. Leseberg and all the staff members for giving us their time and hospitality, and for making our visit a very special event that the participants will long and fondly remember. :-! 

I am starting this thread as a repository for the pictures and for sharing the impressions and comments of the participants of the tour.


----------



## Axel66

Hello Martin, 

Eliza and myself have meanwhile arrived back in Luxembourg.
First of all a big thank you for your brilliant organization!
Second, just wanna share, that is was a pleasure for us and very interesting.

Thank you,

Axel


----------



## U TURN

Hello Martin, 
g´day mates,

thank you very much for organizing this great event. Of course many thanks to Mr. Schmidt and his staff for the hospitality and for providing us with all the information. A day to remember.

Especially for me it will be a day to remember as I learned that the digits 
7 5 7 are not only related to aircrafts but as well to a new Sinn model which I found worth to spend some money for...

To prevent my wife from any discussion about this topic I bought a tiny little gift for her, too.

Here are the first pics. The official roll out of the 757 will take place at the BASELWORLD WATCH AND JEWELLERY SHOW at Basel/Switzerland in April 2007.


----------



## JohnF

Hi -

Rather than clog up Ernie's server and his bandwidth, take a look here for the pictures I took:

https://plus.google.com/photos/1160...82009438433?banner=pwa&authkey=CP3A6--Q2M76RQ

If that link doesn't work, let me know!

JohnF

PS: And for those expecting more of a report, wait till morning.  Seriously there was a lot to take in and to understand. But this much is clear: Sinn remains one of the serious players in the German market, and indeed worldwide, and their watches are limited only by two things: their manufacturing capacity and the imagination of their customers. In other words, if there is a Sinn you want, there are ways of getting it made: get enough people together to order the watches, and they will be made.  They are very, very open, direct folks who love their watches and are committed to making some really brilliant watches at the best possible quality without going completely overboard...

PPS: And a big THANK YOU for Martin (Crusader) and the great folks at Sinn: I dare say I speak for most when I say that a great time was had by all...


----------



## CMSgt Bo

I hope everyone made it home safely.

I'd like to thank you again Martin for organizing a very enjoyable day. I'd also like to thank Herr Schmidt and his staff for their gracious hospitality. The tour was exceptional, the beer was cold, the food was hot, and the fellowship was second to none. I'm very much looking forward to our next meeting.

Bo


----------



## g-banger

Awesome pictures you guys have got... looks like it was lots of fun.

Wish i was in germany heheheh

What is the dimensions on that 757? is it the same as 756 with Bezel around it?


----------



## pugridiron

U TURN said:


> Especially for me it will be a day to remember as I learned that the digits
> 7 5 7 are not only related to aircrafts but as well to a new Sinn model which I found worth to spend some money for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a Damasko D66 without a second hand and day feature. I appears Sinn improved the bezel over the 657. Sinn might have a new popular chrono here.
Click to expand...


----------



## altreality

JohnF said:


> Hi -
> 
> if there is a Sinn you want, there are ways of getting it made: get enough people together to order the watches, and they will be made.  They are very, very open, direct folks who love their watches and are committed to making some really brilliant watches at the best possible quality without going completely overboard...


Sounds like an opening for the WUS, Sinn International Forum limited edition! am sure we can find enough numbers for this!!!! Yes please! 

P.s. rather jealous looking at the caps and bottle of wine - all Sinn branded!


----------



## Crusader

pugridiron said:


> And the same ugly bezel as the 657. Wow...what imagination by Sinn.


Good job of detracting what you haven't seen first hand, Steve, or asked questions about first. Of course, you have lots of practice. :-| A bit trollish, wouldn't you say? :rodekaart

The differences of the new 757 bezel compared to the 657 are: sloped rather than flat, giving the watch a more convex appearance than the tuna-can 657; full-lumed triangle rather than dot; black réhaut on the watch for a more tactical lug. It is still of the loss-safe design, i.e. it cannot be popped off like most bezels. The bezel sits directly against the sapphire crystal.

The 757 looks very good, a serious improvement over the 756 - everyone present said so. The 22mm lugs are an improvement, too.

The new bezel will also become available for the 856 (predictably, the 857), and the 657 will be redesigned accordingly.


----------



## Handel

That photo album is terrific! If it's on again next year sign me up now.


----------



## U TURN

> Looks like a Damasko D66 without a second hand and day feature. And the same ugly bezel as the 657. Wow...what imagination by Sinn.


Damawhat??? :-d :-d :-d


----------



## 1978

John F, thank you for the terrific pictures.

It warms my heart to see our Fearless Forum Moderator gazing with such a big smile at that 757!

Looks like great fun.


----------



## UVox

*Pictures from the visit in the Sinn Factory*

Hello,

here are some images i made yesterday in Frankfurt, the visit was
and it was nice to meet some guys from the Rhein-Main Gang ;-) 
and some other members of different fora.

we met in a Room with the complete Collection, Andreas, Axel, Eliza and Micha










Mr. Schmidt and Martin





































isn't it nice?










the complete Collection on one Table




























isn't it nice?



















the Tour started










Worktable in the Showroom



















very much Watches again 





































these pieces are are out of production










isn't it nice?




























John is looking for a new Watch



















Mr. Schmidt shows the History of the Sinn Watch Company and
Martin translated





































isn't it nice?










the speech was very long 










the new 757 Chrono...










...with some slobber on it :-d










than the comfortable part began










i will say thank you to Martin for the Idea and the Work.
and thank you to Mr. Schmidt and his Team for making this great event. :gold :thanks :-!


----------



## TZAG

Sorry guys but I envy you much! :-( Thank you for sharing us your visit though! As it's said, a picture for thousand words. Truly I almost feel your joy and excitement.  Congratulations for your new purchase 757 as well! |> You said 22mm lug? WOW!! Are there any other different specs comparing 756?


----------



## SteveW62

Hi Guys,

I'd like to add my voice to the choir singing Sinns praises. :thanks

The hospitality was excellent, as was the company ( in both senses of the word ). I thoroughly enjoyed the day.

As well as the previously mentioned people, I'd also like to mention & thank our (mixerd language) tour guide Herr Braukmann. It's nice to see someone who obviously has a LOT of experience in his job, but still has the enthusiasm of a "newbie".

The technology used to build, repair & test the watches is amazing. I can only recommend that any of you who didn't get the chance to visit, find a way to next time. It is well worth it.

As has been mentioned ( & you can see in JohnF's pics ) the new 757 was unvieled & judging by the interest, will be a success. 2 were instantly sold ( Ron, if forgive you for buying "My" watch ;-) ). I will be ordering one next week. "She who must be obeyed" gave me the OK, it won't cost me too many pairs of shoes.

This will be my first Sinn. I don't think it will be be my last.

I'd like to mention something that I saw on the tour.

Whilst Herr Braukmann was demonstrating how they check a watch for accuracy, 2 "volunteer" watches were put on the machines. 1 was our "fearless" moderator's & the other a Sinn belonging to a Dutch guy. ( Sorry I missed your name) Initially the watch showed +7 secs a day, then +20, then +28, then +14, then +10 etc etc you get the idea.
A Sinn watchmaker was stood next to me & I asked if such accuracy changes were normal. She ( yes a lady watchmaker ) asked the watch owner, who agreed, & gave the watch an instant mini service. I can't imagine many other firms that would react in this way. I was really impressed. It shows a level of interest, commitment & genuine interest in their product rarely seen elsewhere.

Finally, I think we need a caption contest for picture 82 in JohnF's photoalbum. ( link here )

http://lh5.google.com/image/john.opie/Rd9slngb3gI/AAAAAAAAAMs/Cf_1s4i2zO8/DSCN4797.JPG?

*Many thanks to Crusader & Sinn for an excellent day.*


----------



## Micha

Here are my pictures:
http://picasaweb.google.com/MichaPMWF/BesuchSinn

Thanks to Crusader for initiating this tour :-! Thanks to the people at Sinn for their hospitality and thanks to Ron Engels for making us envious ;-)


----------



## Micha

TZAG said:


> Sorry guys but I envy you much! :-( Thank you for sharing us your visit though! As it's said, a picture for thousand words. Truly I almost feel your joy and excitement.  Congratulations for your new purchase 757 as well! |> You said 22mm lug? WOW!! Are there any other different specs comparing 756?


See for yourself - here's a side-by-side


----------



## UVox

great Pictures Micha |>


----------



## 1978

SteveW62 said:


> Finally, I think we need a caption contest for picture 82 in JohnF's photoalbum. ( link here )
> 
> http://lh5.google.com/image/john.opie/Rd9slngb3gI/AAAAAAAAAMs/Cf_1s4i2zO8/DSCN4797.JPG?


"Pardon me Miss ... Do you have the time?"

!!!!

It's love!


----------



## 1978

Micha said:


> Here are my pictures:
> http://picasaweb.google.com/MichaPMWF/BesuchSinn
> 
> Thanks to Crusader for initiating this tour :-! Thanks to the people at Sinn for their hospitality and thanks to Ron Engels for making us envious ;-)


That prototype 7750 on your guide's wrist looks exciting! Is it a split chrono? I see a second pusher at 8 like the 958 Fulda.


----------



## Micha

1978 said:


> That prototype 7750 on your guide's wrist looks exciting! Is it a split chrono? I see a second pusher at 8 like the 958 Fulda.


I don't think so, I guess it's for the internal bezel. He didn't comment it.


----------



## *2112

*fantastic ! thanks for the pics....the 757 looks excellent ..time to save! nt*

f


----------



## Ernie Romers

Hi Peter, you really got nerves to wear your Doxa T-Graph at the Sinn property :-d Now, who was that other guy wearing one? ;-)









[picture courtesy of JohnF]

... it was nice meeting you!


----------



## Ernie Romers

Martin, the tour was great and not because of all the things we were shown, but especially because it was well organized and trasnlated! Thanks again so much, you've done a perfect job!


----------



## Ernie Romers

John,

Great photo report, thanks so much!! It was nice meeting you as well.


----------



## Ernie Romers

*Re: Pictures from the visit in the Sinn Factory*

Thanks for a great photo report, Andreas!! It was nice meeting you.


----------



## Dieselweasel

Crusader said:


> O.k. guys, we are slowly getting back from an excellent day at the Sinn factory. ;-)


It was ... just great ... and a pleasure to meet you guys.

Many thanks to
Martin for the organisation of the event

Mr. Lothar Schmidt (with whom I'm not only sharing the last name but also the hometown as we noticed) 
for giving this incredible insight in his company, spending his time, sharing some new developments like the 757 and the great hospitality

Mr. Bauckmann - a very experienced watchmaker - for a bunch of interesting stories and insights in watchmaking
and last but not least
Ms. Leseberg for a very interesting and enjoyable conversation - and for not stopping her boss in telling and showing us the newest things ;-)
Cheers, Ralf


----------



## Ernie Romers

Grreat photo report, Michael! It was nice meeting you.


----------



## UVox

*Re: Pictures from the visit in the Sinn Factory*



WatchUseek Admin said:


> Thanks for a great photo report, Andreas!! It was nice meeting you.


it was a pleasure for me too


----------



## Ron Engels

Micha said:


> I don't think so, I guess it's for the internal bezel. He didn't comment it.


I seem to recall that Mr. Schmidt mentioned that Mr. Brauckmann was wearing a prototype, that never went into production. 
Maybe this is the SZ01 testbed? The one that was still based on the V7750. When I was at Sinn over a year ago, they said that someone in the company was testing the new central minute hand chrono movement. That would account for the extra central hand. Unfortunately, my picture is blurry, but if you look really well, I think you'll find that there is no 0-60 counter. And you'll also notice that there are three hands with a red tip. It would make sense that those three hands are the chrono counters.
That still doesn't account for the extra pusher though.


----------



## thodgins

Thank you all that went for the pics. It looked like it was a lot of fun and a great opportunity to see Sinn in action. It is cool to see the 757. Great report.


----------



## thodgins

The 757 looks really good. Glad to know that they didn't do the same as 657 and added a sloped bezel and added the triangle of lume. The 757 looks more complete than the awkward 657.


----------



## TZAG

:thanks Micha! Is the dial on 757 smaller than 756, or so it seems? That's because of bezel perhaps. :think: 
Also, nobody mentioned anything about Us yet...and what about 757 price??


----------



## CMSgt Bo

WatchUseek Admin said:


> Hi Peter, you really got nerves to wear your Doxa T-Graph at the Sinn property :-d Now, who was that other guy wearing one? ;-)
> ... it was nice meeting you!


I'll never tell (unless you look on the Doxa Forum).

It was great finally meeting you, too. Maybe Rick Marei will host a WUS tour next and we'll meet again in Switzerland.


----------



## Timothy Patrick

Boy, you guys really were the lucky ones. I would have given up an awful lot to have been there. Thanks for the pics and stories guys. Very much appreciated.

Maybe next year ehh!!


----------



## Micha

TZAG said:


> :thanks Micha! Is the dial on 757 smaller than 756, or so it seems? That's because of bezel perhaps. :think:
> Also, nobody mentioned anything about Us yet...and what about 757 price??


The 757 will cost between 1200 and 1300€ Ron can probably tell more ;-)
There will be a U-series chronograph (called the U-1000) and will be WR 1000m b-) I can't recall when it will be launched (end of this year?)


----------



## Guest

Must have been a great day to you all. I am sorry that I couln´t make it to join this incredible day.


----------



## JohnF

Hi Tim -

Given how often you were cited by Martin, Sinn should pay you to come and give a series of video testemonials...

They were very happy to hear empirical evidence that their effors to weatherproof the watches have really paid off...

JohnF


----------



## Ron Engels

Micha said:


> The 757 will cost between 1200 and 1300€ Ron can probably tell more ;-)
> There will be a U-series chronograph (called the U-1000) and will be WR 1000m b-) I can't recall when it will be launched (end of this year?)


I paid 1270 Euros. The price was quoted after I decided to buy the watch  , and I must say that I find it a very fair price.


----------



## balu

Hi everyone,

I am new to this forum but already had the opportunity to take part in the Sinn factory tour so this might be a somewhat unusual introduction.
Anyway, it was a great experience and a day I will never forget. :-!
I am glad to be part of the forum! Once again thanks to Crusader for organizing this beautiful event! :gold

Balu


----------



## Crusader

Ron Engels said:


> I seem to recall that Mr. Schmidt mentioned that Mr. Brauckmann was wearing a prototype, that never went into production.
> Maybe this is the SZ01 testbed? The one that was still based on the V7750. When I was at Sinn over a year ago, they said that someone in the company was testing the new central minute hand chrono movement. That would account for the extra central hand. Unfortunately, my picture is blurry, but if you look really well, I think you'll find that there is no 0-60 counter. And you'll also notice that there are three hands with a red tip. It would make sense that those three hands are the chrono counters.
> That still doesn't account for the extra pusher though.


Indeed, Mr. Brauckmann wore the SZ01 prototype. It was always planned as a 7750 add-on-modification. We discussed it in the showroom.


----------



## Crusader

thodgins said:


> The 757 looks really good. Glad to know that they didn't do the same as 657 and added a sloped bezel and added the triangle of lume. The 757 looks more complete than the awkward 657.


The 657 will be reworked in the spirit of the 757. ;-)


----------



## Crusader

TZAG said:


> :thanks Micha! Is the dial on 757 smaller than 756, or so it seems? That's because of bezel perhaps. :think:


The 757 has a black réhaut, the 756 a silver/metal-colored one, hence the visual difference.


----------



## TZAG

Ron Engels said:


> I paid 1270 Euros. The price was quoted after I decided to buy the watch  , and I must say that I find it a very fair price.


Oh fair enough I say! :-! Wear it in good health Ron :gold


----------



## TZAG

Crusader said:


> The 757 has a black réhaut, the 756 a silver/metal-colored one, hence the visual difference.


That's more likely. I like your expression in this photo. It reminds me the lord of the rings story...:-d


----------



## Ron Engels

Crusader said:


> The 757 has a black réhaut, the 756 a silver/metal-colored one, hence the visual difference.


Well noticed. It took me almost a day of wearing it, before I realized that the réhaut is black. That means that there are no interruptions between the black of the dial and the black bezel. Not a single metal or white colored line. It adds to the very strong clean design, and improves the readability just that little bit extra I feel.


----------



## thodgins

That is very cool news. I look forward to seeing all the new watches once Basel begins.


----------



## Crusader

Ron Engels said:


> Well noticed. It took me almost a day of wearing it, before I realized that the réhaut is black.


Actually, Lothar Schmidt pointed the fact out to me ...


----------



## dibetu

Congratulations to you all can tell from the pictures alone you had a great day. The 757 just looks fantastic really beautiful tool watch, Love the layout of the dial and color. This could be my first Chronograph. Congratulations again.


----------



## JohnF

Hi -

And now you know why I went for the stock chapter ring (=rehaut) for my Yao-modified Seiko... 

JohnF


----------



## CMSgt Bo

TZAG said:


> That's more likely. I like your expression in this photo. It reminds me the lord of the rings story...:-d


I don't care who you are, that there's funny! :-!


----------



## Crusader

TZAG said:


> That's more likely. I like your expression in this photo. It reminds me the lord of the rings story...:-d


The picture got me into trouble ... My wife complained that I never look at her like that!  o| ;-)


----------



## 1978

Crusader said:


> Indeed, Mr. Brauckmann wore the SZ01 prototype. It was always planned as a 7750 add-on-modification. We discussed it in the showroom.


Any secrets revealed?


----------



## David Woo

*wow, that looked like a wonderful time!*

Imagine that, the entire line in one place: awesome. Thanks to all for your comments and observations, must have been great to be there.
And what's this? A couple of doxa's? For shame 
DW


----------



## UVox

Ron Engels said:


> I seem to recall that Mr. Schmidt mentioned that Mr. Brauckmann was wearing a prototype, that never went into production.
> Maybe this is the SZ01 testbed? The one that was still based on the V7750. When I was at Sinn over a year ago, they said that someone in the company was testing the new central minute hand chrono movement. That would account for the extra central hand. Unfortunately, my picture is blurry, but if you look really well, I think you'll find that there is no 0-60 counter. And you'll also notice that there are three hands with a red tip. It would make sense that those three hands are the chrono counters.
> That still doesn't account for the extra pusher though.


thank you for disclose a secret for me, i had a quick look on it but i can't see more under his Watchmaker-overall, first i thought it could be a Fortis


----------



## altreality

UVox said:


> thank you for disclose a secret for me, i had a quick look on it but i can't see more under his Watchmaker-overall, first i thought it could be a Fortis


The prototype is one beautiful watch! I love it! :-! 
I hope they did not really can it for good!:-|


----------



## Crusader

altreality said:


> The prototype is one beautiful watch! I love it! :-!
> I hope they did not really can it for good!:-|


The SZ01 movement modification is still on track, but won't be ready for the U1000.


----------



## Steppenwolf

I really like the look of the 757! :-!

Does anybody know the specs (height, diameter) of the watch?
I consider whether she will be much larger than the 756. :roll:


----------



## TZAG

As it's already mentioned by U TURN: The 757 is 43mm and considered a Pilot´s watch. The bezel can be turned clockwise and anti-clockwise which is not typical for divers watches due to safety regulations. Case and bezel are tegimented. The bracelet for the 757 will be tegimented, too. 22mm lug size.


----------



## Kool Cat

Thanks for sharing. :-! 

Looks like everyone there had a enjoyable and great time and too bad, I don't have the money to go o| 

Anyway, this thread is very useful, once again thanks to Martin for starting this and I really enjoyed looking at all the pictures (including that of how Martin looks) :-d 

Just curious, was there a prototype/picture/sketch of the U1000 that is coming up? Does anyone have a better image of the watch worn by Mr Brauckmann, as I am really keen for a better picture to see what the dials on the watch is like.

Overall, a splendid account of the visit and do keep those post coming :thanks


----------



## Robertus

*Envy 'coz passing the Tour..., suggestion and question*

Unfortunately I could not be missed from work in Budapest so I passed the Sinn Tour, maybe next year...
About the new 757: the watch is now VERY CLOSE to what I think my ideal watch: a variation with the seconds at 9 and day-date at 3 should be made, at least as a LE, and the case and bracelet should be offered also as brushed, like that of the 756 UTC Diapal - one of the first ones should immediately come home with me - after already purchasing 4 others: 203 TiAr, 356, 103 StSa and 142 StS - all with secs and day-date.
A question: is the lunette bi-directional? Is it friction-controlled or does it have ratchets? If yes: 60 or 120 ratchets?

Regards: Robertus


----------



## michalop

some of my Photos are also here

http://www.zegarkiclub.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12233&start=0

piotr


----------



## Crusader

*Re: Envy 'coz passing the Tour..., suggestion and question*



Robertus said:


> Unfortunately I could not be missed from work in Budapest so I passed the Sinn Tour, maybe next year...


Who said it was supposed to be an annual event? :-s

Of course, if anyone is interested in organizing another tour, they are welcome to do so. ;-)



Robertus said:


> A question: is the lunette bi-directional? Is it friction-controlled or does it have ratchets? If yes: 60 or 120 ratchets?


Bi-directional, as a true aviation bezel should be, 60 clicks. :-!


----------



## abraxas

.
Thanks everybody. I really enjoyed the write-ups and many pictures in the various threads and forums. My watch of the show is most definitely the 'UX GSG 9' of which very little has been said. I prefer the all-white seconds to segmented of the other models.
http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/8860/img6334resizexj2.jpg

It is absolutely wonderful Crusader to have a new model (re: 757) introduced to the tour &#8230; and for people to be able to even buy a couple is just out of this world.

A black rehaut? That is an interesting proposition. I would have liked to have seen that. To be true, a 'rehaut' is a section of the dial (which can be raised) &#8230; I don't know what that area is called &#8230; I would call it 'the rise' (to the crystal).

One detail I have noticed on 757 is that the bezel does not overhang the case. This a major issue for me on the DC66. On the 757 it looks practically in line with the case and is IMO a much tidier arrangement which transforms the look of the watch. 
http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/1563/IMG_6330_resize.jpg
http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/9913/IMG_6325_resize.jpg



SteveW62 said:


> Finally, I think we need a caption contest for picture 82 in JohnF's photoalbum. ( link here )
> 
> http://lh5.google.com/image/john.opie/Rd9slngb3gI/AAAAAAAAAMs/Cf_1s4i2zO8/DSCN4797.JPG?
> 
> .....


I don't know what he is thinking but I can tell you what I am thinking.

*"I can swipe the wallet off his back pocket, in no time at all."*

That's Londoners for you. :-d

john


----------



## JohnF

*Re: Envy 'coz passing the Tour..., suggestion and question*

Hi -

Martin, welcome to the club: do something right, and everyone will expect that you will always do it right, and we all now expact that next year you will repeat the event, but this time you will persuade all the Sinn women to appear in bikinis.

Now, if you thought your life was made difficult by that smile in the picture, try to explain that one... 

Seriously: we all owe Martin a HUGE T H A N K Y O U! And a huge thank you to the folks at Sinn, and no, we would never expect Sinn to do that. 

JohnF

PS: Sorry, Martin, couldn't resist...


----------



## Crusader

abraxas said:


> My watch of the show is most definitely the 'UX GSG 9' of which very little has been said. I prefer the all-white seconds to segmented of the other models.
> 
> It is absolutely wonderful Crusader to have a new model (re: 757) introduced to the tour &#8230; and for people to be able to even buy a couple is just out of this world.
> 
> A black rehaut? That is an interesting proposition. I would have liked to have seen that. To be true, a 'rehaut' is a section of the dial (which can be raised) &#8230; I don't know what that area is called &#8230; I would call it 'the rise' (to the crystal).
> 
> One detail I have noticed on 757 is that the bezel does not overhang the case. This a major issue for me on the DC66. On the 757 it looks practically in line with the case and is IMO a much tidier arrangement which transforms the look of the watch.


(1) The UX GSG9 visible last Friday was not the final production version.

(2) Readying two 757s for sale was a spur-of-the-moment decision by Lothar Schmidt ... but it goes to show that he likes happy customers. A lot of German businessmen would have said "you can mail-order the watch beginning next week". The episode is also indicative of the good rapport between the Sinn staff and the participants in the tour.

(3) I have heard the same said about the chapter ring. Some call it the chapter ring, some the réhaut. I call it the "dial wall". ;-)

(4) The 756 was a tuna can if there ever was one, looking from the side, and the bezel does break up the lines of the 757 most beautifully. The slight slope is a huge improvement over the 657 bezel, as is the all-luminous triangle and the fact that the bezel insert sits directly against the sapphire crystal.


----------



## Crusader

Thank you all for your kind words.

The project took nearly 10 months to come to fruition in the end, but I am very happy to have seen the positive reaction of the tour participants, and to see the enthusiasm in the various fora.

Special thanks to JohnF who has kindly helped in the organization of the tour!


----------



## JohnF

Hi -

Martin is being far too modest: he is really the champ of this round, the king of the hill...without him, it would not have happened, and I know there were times that we despaired that it would happen at all.

JohnF


----------



## mikeb

Thanks to Martin and the very friendly people at Sinn for organizing this wonderful day, Lisa and I had a great time 

Ah that U series, I would like to have them all, can't make up my mind which one to get!

I loved the reply I got when I asked how long the waiting list on the U1 is, the answer was "about 3 minutes!"

Sorely tempted .....

Thanks again, great pictures from all.


----------



## mikeb

Here are my pics ....

http://www.mikeblackburn.de/sinn_visit_2007/album/Sinn/index.html


----------



## stockae92

that's nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## fabulous

Thank you guys for sharing the factory tour with us. :-! 
I hope one day I can come too.


----------



## usa

JohnF said:


> Hi -
> 
> Rather than clog up Ernie's server and his bandwidth, take a look here for the pictures I took:
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/john.opie/Sinn20070223?authkey=RfU6wQ364H0


The above link and most other links to picture albums do not work anymore. Does anyone still have the pictures that can be posted ?


----------



## Drop of a Hat

usa said:


> The above link and most other links to picture albums do not work anymore. Does anyone still have the pictures that can be posted ?


It's been nearly 5 1/2 years buddy.....

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## gigfy

usa said:


> The above link and most other links to picture albums do not work anymore. Does anyone still have the pictures that can be posted ?


Try again. It's working for me.

Cheers,
gigfy

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CMSgt Bo

usa said:


> The above link and most other links to picture albums do not work anymore. Does anyone still have the pictures that can be posted ?


This tour was over 5 years ago. IMHO it's a bit much to expect folks to keep their photo hosting accounts and albums current beyond a few years.


----------



## JohnF

Try this link:

https://picasaweb.google.com/116036352376008071314/Sinn20070223?authkey=Gv1sRgCP3A6--Q2M76RQ

Oddly enough, the cited link worked just fine with a mention of a redirect. This was the doing of Picasa, not me, and should be working just fine now. I've popped in there and all the pictures are still there.



PS: Picasa does this sometimes, but we shouldn't look a gift horse in the mouth. It is, however, the reason I now use PhotoBucket instead, and pay for the privilege.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

JohnF said:


> Try this link:
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/116036352376008071314/Sinn20070223?authkey=Gv1sRgCP3A6--Q2M76RQ
> 
> Oddly enough, the cited link worked just fine with a mention of a redirect. This was the doing of Picasa, not me, and should be working just fine now. I've popped in there and all the pictures are still there.
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Picasa does this sometimes, but we shouldn't look a gift horse in the mouth. It is, however, the reason I now use PhotoBucket instead, and pay for the privilege.


Thanks for updating the link, John. It's hard to believe that tour was over 5 years ago. It seems like it was just yesterday.

Enjoy your swim in the morning.


----------



## soufiane

Pictures from a recent visit (3 weeks ago) to the Sinn factory. By the way great customer service and knowledge about the various pieces












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnF

CMSgt Bo said:


> Thanks for updating the link, John. It's hard to believe that tour was over 5 years ago. It seems like it was just yesterday.
> 
> Enjoy your swim in the morning.


Hi -

Wow. More than 10 years now! How time flies...especially when shown by a Sinn. 

Around after BaselWorld?

Best, John


----------



## DCWatchCollector

So cool! Would love to make it one day!


----------



## cathodical

Love seeing everyone's Sinn pieces


----------

